# So where to start with brewed coffee...



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

I have tried in the past French press, filter and moka but never with good beans and grinder. I have just ordered a oe lido based on views from this forum but I wanted some advice on where to start with brewed as I currently have no equipment. What would you recommend and why?

Thanks in advance for the help.

Once I've made that decision I'll probably need some further geeky help on how to nail it and which beans.

Cheers!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Brilliant grinder choice.

What size drinks do you intend to make? Are you prepared to learn some technique? Is this for home/ work/ travel? Maybe invest in a pourover kettle for ultimate brewing control ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You'll probably end up with an Aeropress at some stage too, very flexible brewer (a bewildering number of brew methods) and simply worth getting for the ancilliaries that come with it (funnel, scoop, stirrer, etc.). Good for filtering out fines & sediment from other brew methods too, if that bothers you.

The French press (start around 2 turns out on the Lido) & Clever Dripper can probably be the least technique involved brewers (whilst you are waiting for that pour-over kettle, they'll work well with a regular kettle/pouring jug)...the FP must be the most fool proof, though you can vary the flavour profile depending on whether you dump all the water in in one go, or add it gradually over a minute or two.

Clever Dripper can be fussier over grind at draw down (Doug's advice is to aim for a grind that gives you a 1 min draw down with the Lido). You can even use the Clever Dripper as a straight pour-over.

Things happen more slowly with the steeped methods (Clever Dripper, French press, Sowden, Eva Solo) so you can often taste as you go & hit good strike rates.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

If you don't mind a bit of heft to your coffee I'd just dust off the French press and master that to start with.

If you want something new to play with, I'd suggest the aeropress - endless adjustability, value, ease, and minimal extra equipment required. Good for home and away, and if you want more than one cup you can always make a strong brew then dilute (never tried this myself) or combine with your French press.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the Clever Dripper but draw down time can be a bit counter intuitive when varying grind size. (I'm at a pretty coarse grind setting and draw downs still take longer than 1 minute, is agitation to blame or lack of?)

An excellent brewer though if you don't want to have to buy a pourover kettle and learn the secrets of good pouring.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> (I'm at a pretty coarse grind setting and draw downs still take longer than 1 minute, is agitation to blame or lack of?)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Fines no doubt


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks all. To answer the questions that have come up.

For home and travel definitely. For two people. I would be prepared to experiment to perfect the cup. Don't mind waiting for the brew. I don't have any brewing equipment as yet - not even a french press so I'd have to purchase something. I guess my follow on question is, if you fancy a brewed coffee what do you reach for time and time again to make it or it is purely mood based choices? Aeropress looks interesting but so does the V60. Is it really necessary to buy a pour over kettle - expensive and takes up more kitchen space - which is a concern for my wife (and not me) 

Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Aeropress is my go to method, though I do love the chemex too. But that requires more equipment. I could do without the V60. If you're wanting two cups though I'd suggest the CCD since you can just squeeze 500ml in there with the coffee and all you really need on the side is a timer and a set of kitchen scales.

I'd say a pouring kettle is a requirement for pour overs but not for AP or CCD.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

If I were you, I'd go for a CCD. No need for a pouring kettle (at this stage) like v60 or other drippers and you can make enough for two unlike the Aeropress.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dont rule out Chemex and Kalita wave for pourover, both have their devoting fans


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Dont rule out Chemex and Kalita wave for pourover, both have their devoting fans


Yes, no doubt, but he'd need a pourover kettle too.

By the way, I see those funky spherical home loo kettles are no longer available.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advice!

Ok I'll go for a CCD. I assume this needs filters? Where/who stocks them? Hasbean seem to have the CCD but I have no idea on the filter needed.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Has Bean usually sell the filters needed for the CCD but they are temporarily out of stock.

Steve said they will be back soon. They are the filtropa size 4 filter.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

As Christmas is coming, you might want to put an Espro Press on your list or a Technivorm Moccamaster...


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. Went with a OE Lido (arrived a couple of days ago) and CCD and I'm getting good results following some of the recommendation on the CCD thread. So, cheers for that.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey repeat, I've just seen your post. I ordered a Lido a couple weeks ago and it still isn't here. Did you find a UK supplier?


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi tribs, no I ordered direct from OE. If you login to your account you should see tracking for the postage up until it leaves the US. It took about 4 or 5 days to reach me from that point. If its not shipped at all you may need to chase Doug and Barb. HTH.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks. I had been tracking while in the US. Last update was 12th Nov, presumably at which point it left their shores, so hopefully it'll land any time. Who delivered at this end? Parcelfarce?


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes parcelfarce. Mine left the US on the 9th and arrived on the 13th. Hopefully yours arrives soon.


----------

